# are my folks to old to be granted visa



## barlow (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello all,

My wife and i ,aswell as my 2 young children are considering a move to around florida area.(Am hearing good things about St. Pete)

My parents are also interested however my father is 67 and mother about 55(women can be vague on this issue)are they to old?They own their property here completely worth aprx £240,00 gbp,and would possibley invest in a business but are unsure as to how much they need to invest.Any advice appreciated?

It might also be worth mentioning that i am thinking of a similar route however my funds are only £130,00.I am a skilled arborist but did fancy a change of career as have done this a while now.My wife is a care worker so could also work but a business together is the dream.

Please please any advice...


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

barlow said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My wife and i ,aswell as my 2 young children are considering a move to around florida area.(Am hearing good things about St. Pete)
> 
> ...


Your thinking probably about an E2 visa ... 
Hodkinson Law Group - us visa consultancy - us e-2 investor visas - us immigration law

In my opinion your parents are at an age where they can least afford afford to move to the US ... for simply medical cost .. they will not be able to get medical insurance and are one fall from financial ruin ....


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

There is no age limit. But medical insurance may be a deal breaker. Please read the fine print for E2. Assuming you will go this route - what is Plan B should the renewal not be granted, what is Plan B once your children are of age?
Please explain to me what your wife does. Thank you.


----------



## barlow (Jun 1, 2010)

twostep said:


> There is no age limit. But medical insurance may be a deal breaker. Please read the fine print for E2. Assuming you will go this route - what is Plan B should the renewal not be granted, what is Plan B once your children are of age?
> Please explain to me what your wife does. Thank you.


This may seem niaeve but i had not considered the medical side of things regarding my parents.
However there are obviously older people in florida surely they have got insurance even if just recently.How much is medical insurance?i appreciate everyone is different but their is always a ball park figure.
Any ideas?
I was under the impression E2 was a real pain (this is the sponsorship route right?)but was told off a friend that buying an existing business was the best route,have i been mis informed?
My children are 7 and 4 sorry i am unsure as to what your question regarding plan b is?
As for my wife she is a care assistant working in a residential home for the elderly with dementia.

Again MANY thanks for this advice.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

barlow said:


> However there are obviously older people in florida surely they have got insurance even if just recently.How much is medical insurance?i


Insurance over 65 is pretty well exclusively Medicare with top up.
Enrolling in Medicare requires either citizenship or permanent residence for at least 5 years.
IF you haven't got 40 quarters of social security contributions, you'll be charged for Medicare.
The E2 visa does not directly lead to permanent residence.



barlow said:


> I was under the impression E2 was a real pain (this is the sponsorship route right?)but was told off a friend that buying an existing business was the best route,have i been mis informed?


This makes no sense whatsoever. Read the FAQs at the link Davis gave you.


----------



## barlow (Jun 1, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Insurance over 65 is pretty well exclusively Medicare with top up.
> Enrolling in Medicare requires either citizenship or permanent residence for at least 5 years.
> IF you haven't got 40 quarters of social security contributions, you'll be charged for Medicare.
> The E2 visa does not directly lead to permanent residence.
> ...


Ok i get it now-lot of information to take in here so sorry if i come across slow at this...i am

Things are not looking good for my folks then,this could have a real baring on us moving as my daughter especialy, is very close to her gran.Are there no other options?I dont want to say expense is not important but is there at least the option to pay heavily for insurance?

Thanks again .


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

barlow said:


> Ok i get it now-lot of information to take in here so sorry if i come across slow at this...i am
> 
> Things are not looking good for my folks then,this could have a real baring on us moving as my daughter especialy, is very close to her gran.Are there no other options?I dont want to say expense is not important but is there at least the option to pay heavily for insurance?
> 
> Thanks again .


For some idea of the cost of health insurance for your folks, you may want to consult one of the big European insurers like BUPA or AXA to see what they can quote you for expat insurance for the US. I know travel insurance for the over-65 set starts to become exceedingly expensive - and that's based on evacuating someone back to their home country from the US once they are stabilized.

US based insurance for the over 65 set is almost always based on Medicare coverage as a given. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## barlow (Jun 1, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> For some idea of the cost of health insurance for your folks, you may want to consult one of the big European insurers like BUPA or AXA to see what they can quote you for expat insurance for the US. I know travel insurance for the over-65 set starts to become exceedingly expensive - and that's based on evacuating someone back to their home country from the US once they are stabilized.
> 
> US based insurance for the over 65 set is almost always based on Medicare coverage as a given.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Contacting BUPA and AXA is a great idea thanks!!Health insurance aside do you think they have a chance of getting in the US via purchase of a business?

My wife spoke to someone in the US embassy in London today and they said investment in a business has to be aprx. $1000,000??!!but then reading a few things that figure seems hugely excessive.They did say it could vary in a more deprived area but how can you gage what amount and where to invest then?



Any ideas?,thanks again.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

barlow said:


> My wife spoke to someone in the US embassy in London today and they said investment in a business has to be aprx. $1000,000??!!but then reading a few things that figure seems hugely excessive.They did say it could vary in a more deprived area but how can you gage what amount and where to invest then?
> 
> :.


The embassy does not operate an advice service .. neither do the have to be truthful in anything they say to you ...the advice you got was nonsense they failed to understand you...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

barlow said:


> Contacting BUPA and AXA is a great idea thanks!!Health insurance aside do you think they have a chance of getting in the US via purchase of a business?
> 
> My wife spoke to someone in the US embassy in London today and they said investment in a business has to be aprx. $1000,000??!!but then reading a few things that figure seems hugely excessive.They did say it could vary in a more deprived area but how can you gage what amount and where to invest then?
> 
> ...


E2 requires you purchase and run a business that employs folks and meets other criteria. It's a non-immigrant visa: the business goes or fails to deliver, you go. When your kids turn 21, they're on their own, too. It's the visa of many tears. You need a good couple of hundred thousand on the table to start.


EB5 is a passive investment immigrant visa giving you permanent residency on entry. Requires $500,000 minimum on the table which you may or may not see again. Assuming you don't want to live like paupers, I'd say a million would cover it nicely.


----------



## barlow (Jun 1, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> E2 requires you purchase and run a business that employs folks and meets other criteria. It's a non-immigrant visa: the business goes or fails to deliver, you go. When your kids turn 21, they're on their own, too. It's the visa of many tears. You need a good couple of hundred thousand on the table to start.
> 
> 
> EB5 is a passive investment immigrant visa giving you permanent residency on entry. Requires $500,000 minimum on the table which you may or may not see again. Assuming you don't want to live like paupers, I'd say a million would cover it nicely.


WOW!!These both sound expensive and not ideal.
Seems like this is going to be a lengthy process especialy if we are getting inaccurate information from the embassy.What route do you guys suggest for someone in my position?
I have owned my own business for about 8 years now and feel being employed by someone would frustrate me,having said that if being employed is suggested it is something i may have to consider in pursuit of my our dream.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

barlow said:


> WOW!!These both sound expensive and not ideal.
> Seems like this is going to be a lengthy process especialy if we are getting inaccurate information from the embassy.What route do you guys suggest for someone in my position?
> I have owned my own business for about 8 years now and feel being employed by someone would frustrate me,having said that if being employed is suggested it is something i may have to consider in pursuit of my our dream.


Could your UK business be run without you being physically there?
Does your UK business have a company structure or is it more akin to a sole proprietorship?


----------



## barlow (Jun 1, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Could your UK business be run without you being physically there?
> Does your UK business have a company structure or is it more akin to a sole proprietorship?


I do not like the idea of running a business like tree works from over seas as the job itself can be quite dangerous and i am very particular about my contract results and like to inspect all works.
Not saying the 2 lads who work for me could not do it,they are very good,however i feel i need to overlook every contract as everyone of them is different.
Does this throw a spanner in the works?

Thanks again for all the great feedback guys!!please keep it coming!!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

barlow said:


> I do not like the idea of running a business like tree works from over seas as the job itself can be quite dangerous and i am very particular about my contract results and like to inspect all works.
> Not saying the 2 lads who work for me could not do it,they are very good,however i feel i need to overlook every contract as everyone of them is different.
> Does this throw a spanner in the works?
> 
> Thanks again for all the great feedback guys!!please keep it coming!!


You could open a US subsidiary of your UK company and transfer yourself over. The US side doesn't have to be in the same line of business as the UK one. The visa is the L1a, it transfers readily to residency after 1 year, and the investment can be as low as $75k or so.

However, your UK part of the business sounds a little marginal, and it must be kept running until you get your green card. But it sounds like you could possibly knock it into this shape.

Not the sort of path you'd try without an experienced US immigration lawyer guiding you. AILA's Immigration Lawyer Search


----------



## barlow (Jun 1, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> You could open a US subsidiary of your UK company and transfer yourself over. The US side doesn't have to be in the same line of business as the UK one. The visa is the L1a, it transfers readily to residency after 1 year, and the investment can be as low as $75k or so.
> 
> However, your UK part of the business sounds a little marginal, and it must be kept running until you get your green card. But it sounds like you could possibly knock it into this shape.
> 
> Not the sort of path you'd try without an experienced US immigration lawyer guiding you. AILA's Immigration Lawyer Search


Thanks this is all great advice!!!


----------

